# Uber Select Setup



## PHX777 (Jun 15, 2017)

Does anybody know how to get the option for Uber Select on their profile? I have a qualifying car so obviously want to maximize my rate. Do I just need to go to an Uber greenlight and have them add it to my profile?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If you have one near by that is definitely the best option


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

You can add the car to your Vehicles online, then you need to upload docs, and go get that car inspected. Or is it a car you are already driving for Uber, and you didn't know it was good for Select? The hub is the place to go for help.


----------



## PHX777 (Jun 15, 2017)

68350 said:


> You can add the car to your Vehicles online, then you need to upload docs, and go get that car inspected. Or is it a car you are already driving for Uber, and you didn't know it was good for Select? The hub is the place to go for help.


Just got activated today, guess I thought since it was a qualifying car it would have automatically been added.... I'll just go back to the hub. Thanks


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PHX777 said:


> Just got activated today, guess I thought since it was a qualifying car it would have automatically been added.... I'll just go back to the hub. Thanks


Oh you thought UBER would make things easy for you?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

If new- You have to take 20-25 trips first and have a 4.81 rating or higher depending on market to start getting select requests. Save yourself a hub trip if you havent met those requirements


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PHX777 said:


> Just got activated today, guess I thought since it was a qualifying car it would have automatically been added.... I'll just go back to the hub. Thanks


I think some markets make you do 50-100 uberx trips first


----------



## onthecove (Jul 21, 2017)

Here in CT we have Uber Premium but not Select. I don't think the qualifications are much different but for what it's worth, when I signed up with my new Mercedes, I was automatically enrolled into the premium w/o the need to complete the 25 Uber X trips. YMMV


----------

